
Delete entire Facebook activity in seconds (using concurrent REST requests) - mj49
https://github.com/marcelja/facebook-delete
======
seesawtron
This is a pretty cool idea! Would you mind giving a small description as to
how this talks to Facebook API and removes activity from their cloud?

I haven't used Facebook in a long time and not sure what exactly it means to
"delete activity".

~~~
mj49
I'm basically sending requests for delete actions from the activity log. So
it's not using an API.

~~~
seesawtron
I am confused: Are these requests specific for a user account activity
deletion? Or is it a request for deletion of entire account from Facebook?

